# Lowrider Fest Afterdark May 31st Anahiem Save The Date



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup, it's back, Lowriderfest Afterdark May 31st at Angel Stadium in Anahiem 3-10pm.
More details and flyer coming soon.
Save the date. Here we go 2014.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT....flyer coming soon.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Sick wit it!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

These are always cool shows to go to. Its like seeing two different worlds of cars.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Hope I don't miss it this year


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's that time again...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IEGM said:


>



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this one


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sup y'all....


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics will be there for sure


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to the Lowrider Fest Afterdark...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for the Lowriderfest After Dark...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo to the Lowrider Fest Afterdark...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

went on the web site for pre reg forms week ago haven't received them , were else can we get them ?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Call the number on the flyer...I think there's a number there.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

C,B,M......HYDRAULICS


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pre reg forms should be up tomorrow...thanks for your patience...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BTTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Cant wait


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump bump


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> C,B,M......HYDRAULICS


BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Nickg (Dec 9, 2010)

Big Tymerz cc deep blu C be rolling


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

CBM LOWRIDER PARTS 1 323 864 5050


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hno: afterdark


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Krazy Kutting Car Club Plaques and Lowrider parts are going to be their please come by our booth


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this one ???


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IEGM said:


>


TTT...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Oldschool87 (Dec 27, 2013)

So Pissed. I waited too long to register. Now its sold out!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## Clown'n62 (Aug 6, 2012)

*pics*

Lowriderfest


LATIN SKULL said:


> Any pics?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Clown'n62 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Lowriderfest*

Taboo


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------

